# Challenge4MTB 2008



## ratpack (20. März 2008)

Hallo,
hier nun alle Termine der Challenge4MTB 2008:

13.04.   Lönskrug Warm-Up Hellental

27.04.   KamiCup Barntrup

10.05.   XC Kollerbeck

27.05.   Schaeferwerk MTB-Cup Dassel

07.06.   Iburg Bergsprint Bad Driburg

22.06.   Solling MTB-Festival Merxhausen

31.08.   Himmelsleiter "Race to Sky" Boffzen

21.09.   "A Hard Day's Work" Die 8 Stunden von Barntrup

Weitere Infos gibt es natürlich hier:

www.challenge4mtb.de

Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (20. März 2008)

8 Stunden,  puuuuuhhh, stellt Ihr die Sauerstoffzelte oder müssen wir welche mitbringen?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (24. März 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

du musst ja keine 8 Stunden fahren. Fahr einfach hinter deinem Konkurrenten her und dann zum Schluss eine Runde mehr.  
Im Ernst: wieviel man fährt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Wer um 16:00 Uhr die meisten Runden hat, hat halt gewonnen.

Wir sehen uns beim KamiCup!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (24. März 2008)

ratpack schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> Fahr einfach hinter deinem Konkurrenten her und dann zum Schluss eine Runde mehr.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Gut, dass Clock-Work Arnold inzwischen in der Gruftie-Klasse 3 fährt .... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## NoBrakeR (29. März 2008)

Hallo Dieter,
ich hätte da eine kleine Korrektur zu deiner Terminauflistung:

Der Schaeferwerk MTB-Cup in Dassel ist nicht am 27.05. sondern am So. den 25.05. 

Wir freuen uns sehr über die Aufnahme in die Challenge.

Gruß, Ralph
Team NoBrake
Dasseler SC


----------



## ratpack (1. April 2008)

Ups, da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst. Danke für den Hinweis.
Auf alle Fälle wird es jetzt auch Zeit sich einen Startplatz beim KamiCup am 27.04. in Barntrup zu sichern.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## xbiker1000 (14. April 2008)

Das erste Rennen der Challenge ist gelaufen, freue mich schon auf den KamiCup


----------



## blacktin (22. April 2008)

Hi,
ich bin auf alle Fälle in Barntrup dabei. KamiCup macht immer viel Spaß.
Ciao dis denne.


----------



## Niggels (22. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört, dass es ein neues Northshore-Element auf der Strecke gibt. Ist meien Information da richtig? Wenn ja, gibt es Bilder davon?

Danke Niggels


----------



## Enok (22. April 2008)

Hi Niggels,

auf der Start-Seite von www.bike-sport-lippe.de ist ein Bild zu sehen.


----------



## Niggels (22. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Schnelle Antwort 
Schaut ja sehr Spassig aus. Ich bin am Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (23. April 2008)

Hallo Niggels.
Jetzt auch mit Video. Aber beim Rennen nicht dabei. Siehe auch den KamiCup-Thread.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Niggels (23. April 2008)

Schade Schade. Ich komme morgen mit nem Kumpel mal vorbei. Wir haben am Samstag leider keine Zeit. Ich will ja meine Bestzeit von 07 knacken 

Also bis dann Niggels


----------



## uwero (23. April 2008)

ratpack schrieb:


> Hallo Niggels.
> Jetzt auch mit Video. Aber beim Rennen nicht dabei. Siehe auch den KamiCup-Thread.
> Gruß Dieter



Hallo Dieter,

Video  was, wie, wo?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ratpack (24. April 2008)

Hier


----------



## Enok (25. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir gerade mal den Wetterbericht für Sonntag angeschaut. Alle Achtung! Das hat Dieter wieder mal super geplant. Wie fast jedes Jahr, 20 Grad für den KamiCup. Da werde ich dann auch mal vorbeikommen und schauen, was ihr dieses Jahr so auf die Beine gestellt habt. Das Rennen werde ich aber nicht mitfahren können, da das Zeitlich nicht hinhaut.

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag in Barntrup


----------



## Peter88 (25. April 2008)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei!
Je nach dem wie sich meine Beinchen nach denn morgigen Langdistanz Marathon anfühlen, kräftig anfeuernd am Streckenrand oder ich  melde mich noch nach.....mal schauen.

Bis denn..

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (27. April 2008)

Hallo Ihr da Draußen!
Allen Teilnehmern des KamiCup ein herzliches Dankeschön! Ihr habt eine tolle Stimmung mitgebracht, uns allen hat es viel Spaß gemacht! Ich möchte hier nochmal wiederholen: Es ist die tolle, sportliche und freundlich familiäre Stimmung, die wir gespürt haben. Da macht Lust auf noch mehr Rennen!
*Freunde zu Gast in Barntrup!*
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Peter88 (11. Mai 2008)

Feines rennen!

Hat einer  von euch zufällig ein Photo von der 171 oder von der Startaufstellung der Elite oder Masters? Bitte PM/E-mail. Wäre nett... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## -rj (28. Mai 2008)

In 10 Tagen ist es soweit, der Iburg-Bergsprint (Bad Driburg) lockt als 5. Rennen der Serie. Die Strecke ist derzeit in schnellem Zustand, war eben da.

-rj


----------



## -rj (31. Mai 2008)

Morgen, Sonntag um 10 Uhr Treffen Bad Driburg, Dringenbergerstr. 22 zwecks Streckenbesichtigung.
Gruß,

 -rj


----------



## -rj (5. Juni 2008)

3 Tage vor dem Iburg-Bergsprint, dem 5. Rennen der Challenge sind Strecke und Wetterbedingungen perfekt. Wir erwarten eine trockene, schnelle, rekordverdächtige Strecke bei guten Temperaturen.  

Info und Anmeldung: www.fichtenflitzer.info oder www.challenge4mtb.de

 -rj


----------



## uwero (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Reinhard,

ist es tatsächlich nach dem Regen der letzten Tage trocken? Ich dachte eher an feuchten Untergrund im Wald. Aber die trockene Strecke ist natürlich die 1. Wahl. Gruß Uwe


----------



## -rj (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Uwe,

die Gewitter sind an uns vorbeigezogen, kein Hagel, kein Starkregen, nur gestern Nieselregen. Natürlich wird es wieder die üblichen Feuchtgebiete geben, die verschwinden nur bei sehr langer Trockenheit. Wetterbericht: perfekt! 

 -rj


----------



## chizz (5. Juni 2008)

Wie läuft denn das Nachmeldeverfahren? Ich wär gern dabei. Wann sollte man spätestens vor Ort sein?

Gruß, Walter


----------



## -rj (5. Juni 2008)

14 Uhr wäre ganz nett. Notfalls geht es aber auch noch wenn der bis dahin letzte Starter auf der Startrampe steht.  

 -rj


----------



## -rj (7. Juni 2008)

Die Strecke des Iburg-Bergsprint ist beschildert und kann heute Vormittag getestet werden. Ab 14:01 Uhr dann heute das Rennen.

Viel Erfolg!

 -rj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -rj (8. Juni 2008)

Danke an alle Teilnehmer!
Ohne euch wäre die ganze Organisation für die Katz. Uns FichtenFlitzern hat es viel Spaß gemacht.

Ich hatte gute Bedingungen angekündigt: Es gab einen neuen Streckenrekord für Hobbyfahrer: Tim-Christopher Stahnke mit 24:40  

Nächstes Rennen der Serie: 22. Juni, Downhill im Solling-Funpark Merxhausen

Alles Gute!

 - rj


----------



## Niggels (14. Juni 2008)

Ich freu mich...wir sind das ganze Wochenende da von Freitag Nachmittag an. Es war mal die rede von einem 4x Rennen am Samstag?!


----------

